

Scribd Launches Massive Redesign - ed
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/28/scribd-finally-starts-a-new-chapter-with-a-redesign/

======
spencerfry
What's up with the logo? I think the design has gone in a better direction,
but the logo doesn't do it for me.

------
river_styx
For an early stage company like Scribd, what exactly is the rationale for
funneling resources into a site redesign instead of into developing/expanding
features? I mean, this design is an improvement, but the original site wasn't
bad at all.

~~~
apexauk
"Scribd has seen the number of searches double (the number of uploads
increased by 70% as well"

------
nreece
I haven't logged into Scribd in a while, but strangely when I accessed their
website now, it shows me logged-in as some other user. I can see the profile,
and all uploaded documents of that user.

Looks like a major security (cookie mixup) flaw!

~~~
snowmaker
Ashutosh, please contact me about this so I can investigate - jared @ scribd.

------
Herring
Looks better, but i wish they'd take a hint from google. Give us the stuff
then get out of the way.

------
biohacker42
I still think that the killer app. for Scribd is converting PDF and flash (and
everything else) into plain old, super fast html. Then you would know that
every Scribd link loads super fast and doesn't give you anything but clean
pure text. Like Google's "view as html" but better.

That would make me a Scribd fanatic!

Flash - not so much.

------
unalone
Looks a lot better, absolutely. Still not my cup of tea (my startup focuses on
the more artisan side of writing), but for what it is, this redesign was
pretty excellent.

------
jcapote
Awesome, so they don't use flash anymore? Whoops nevermind...

